# udev - lp0 permanent anlegen.

## root_tux_linux

Hossa...

Also das Problem ist, das ich udev "neuling" bin und gern wüsste wie ich   z.B. /dev/lp0 permanent anlege da es ja nach jedem Reboot wieder verschwindet.

Hat jemand ein Hinweis für mich?

----------

## sirro

Die Links sollten eigentlich gut helfen

http://webpages.charter.net/decibelshelp/LinuxHelp_UDEVPrimer.html#udevrules

http://www.reactivated.net/udevrules.php#example-printer

----------

## root_tux_linux

Klappt irgendwie nicht wirklich  :Sad: 

----------

## sirro

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Klappt irgendwie nicht wirklich 

 

Fuer einen guten Support waere es vielleicht hilfreich wenn du sagst was du genau machst  :Wink: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

Laut der Anleitung über /sys/block und /sys/class infos bekommen...

 *Quote:*   

> root@gentoo dev # udevinfo -q path -n /dev/par0
> 
> device not found in database
> 
> 

 

Den Drucker find ich weder im /sys noch im /proc angeschlossen ist er aber laut dmesg und er funktioniert auch, ich kann ihn ansprechen über /dev/par0 wenn ich zuvor mit MAKEDEV par  den nod erstelle.

 *Quote:*   

> root@gentoo dev # dmesg | grep parport
> 
> parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]
> 
> parport0: Printer, HEWLETT-PACKARD DESKJET 940C
> ...

 

Leider wird in der Anleitung nur USB-Drucker erklärt und keinen der über LPT1 lauft.

----------

## sirro

Bei dir sind also /dev/lp0 und /dev/par0 nicht vorhanden? Bei mir sind sie schon vorhanden obwohl ich gar keinen drucker konfiguriert habe. Komisch.  :Confused: 

Wenn du permanente Links setzen willst, sollte das mit der /etc/udev/links.conf moeglich sein

```
L xyz /dev/xxx
```

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Bei dir sind also /dev/lp0 und /dev/par0 nicht vorhanden? Bei mir sind sie schon vorhanden obwohl ich gar keinen drucker konfiguriert habe. Komisch. 
> 
> Wenn du permanente Links setzen willst, sollte das mit der /etc/udev/links.conf moeglich sein
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Genau fehlen beide /dev/par* und /dev/lp*

links.conf gibts nicht und  links bringen ja nichts wenn die node's fehlen das ist mein problem.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Also ich hab jetzt folgendes getan.

1.emerge udev

2.emerge hotplug

3.rc-update add hotplug boot

4.devfs=nomount in lilo.conf unter append geschrieben & neu in den MBR geschrieben

5./etc/conf.d/rc auf RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no" gestellt

6. dann udevinfo -a -p /sys/class/printer/lp0  (Ausgabe war  nur SYSFS{dev}="6:0"

7. In /etc/udev.d/rules.d/10-local.rules die vier Regel-Varianten versucht.

KERNEL="lp[0-9]*", SYSFS{dev}="6:0", NAME="k%",  SYMLINK="printers/0"

KERNEL="par[0-9]*", SYSFS{dev}="6:0", NAME="k%",  SYMLINK="printers/0"

KERNEL="parport[0-9]*", SYSFS{dev}="6:0", NAME="k%",  SYMLINK="printers/0"

SYSFS{dev}="6:0", NAME="k%",  SYMLINK="printers/0"

Wirkt beides nicht und ein parport0 an dem der Drucker laut dmesg gefunden wird gibt es nicht in /sys!

 *Quote:*   

> root@gentoo root # udevinfo -a -p /sys/class/printer/lp0/
> 
> udevinfo starts with the device the node belongs to and then walks up the
> 
> device chain, to print for every device found, all possibly useful attributes
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> root@gentoo root # find /sys -name *par*
> 
> /sys/module/floppy/sections/__obsparm
> 
> /sys/module/lp/sections/__obsparm
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> root@gentoo root # cat /proc/sys/dev/parport/parport0/autoprobe
> 
> CLASS:PRINTER;
> 
> MODEL:DESKJET 940C;
> ...

 

A) Wieso fehlen die Node's

B) Wieso gibts keine Infos über parport in /sys 

C) Wer hat einen  Drucker der über LPT1 lauft schon mal zum laufen gebracht?

----------

## root_tux_linux

Soviele Foren-User und keiner hat udev und einen Drucker der über LPT1 lauft?

Hilfe?

----------

## misterjack

vielleicht hilft dir http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Udev_Rules weiter

deine regeln erstellen das device /dev/printers/0 und kein /dev/lp0 oder dergleichen...

----------

## root_tux_linux

Hilft mir leider nicht weiter...

Ist die gleiche Anleitung wie ich sie schon auf Englisch gelesen habe...

Das ein Link /dev/printers/0 erstellt wird ist mir klar, will ich auch so weil er mit devfs ja auch so heisst nur eben erstellt es keinen und infos per udevinfo über  /sys findet man auch keine!

----------

